# Non-specific shoes for flat pedals



## Deartist7 (Sep 28, 2014)

I've been searching in every single bike shop (only two left) and all i keep finding is a LOT of shoes for clipless pedals :madman:
Rigid shoes, don't want or need that. 

So now i need to find a decent shoe for flat pedals that wasn't meant for it.
Haven't bought the pedals yet, but i know they will have pins (duh) so what should i be looking for in the shoes? Waffle like patterns and sticky rubber? So the pins can stick into it?
I read some Vans can do the job.
Will be looking in regular clothing shops.


----------



## root (Jan 24, 2006)

Deartist7 said:


> I've been searching in every single bike shop (only two left) and all i keep finding is a LOT of shoes for clipless pedals :madman:
> Rigid shoes, don't want or need that.
> 
> So now i need to find a decent shoe for flat pedals that wasn't meant for it.
> ...


Yes, generally a tight pattern and sticky rubber. Most skate shoes will work well. And actually I've used my SAS work shoes when I forgot my 5.10s and they worked quite well. It has anti-slip sole which grips better in restaurant setting than my Globe skate shoes and was excellent on my flat pedals. However bicycle specific flat shoes will tend to have a bit of stiffer sole to help pedaling efficiency.


----------



## tomson75 (May 25, 2014)

Vans and 510 approach shoes work well.


----------



## Deartist7 (Sep 28, 2014)

Thanks for the help.
I doubt i will find 510's here but thank you too.


----------



## chef7734 (May 4, 2011)

Why not order online. Most places offer free shipping back if need to exchange. Zappos carries 5-10 shoes.


----------



## Deartist7 (Sep 28, 2014)

Can't. Getting something through the border in here can be a b*tch.
Stuff takes months to get through, and if it does, it will likely get stolen or damaged on the way. 
For a couple of shoes i don't want to have that kind of pain in the *ss.

But as soon as the system improves, i'll buy something.


----------



## CObiker123 (Oct 13, 2014)

I run clipless so take this for what it's worth - I borrowed a bike while camping last summer and had my Salomon mid cut 'trail runners' (XA Pro, I think) and the stuck really well to the flat pedals. The soles are somewhat stiff and they worked great.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

You might look at approach shoes. The Guide Tennie by 5-10 is a good example. Flat sticky sole, comfy lightweight hiking styles.


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

buy a pair of classic vans lace up or half cabs


----------



## Deartist7 (Sep 28, 2014)

Alright, got a nice list of things and brands to check on now. Thank you guys 
Keep em coming  haha


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

nike air force 1 , or something similar.

local bike shop can't order anything ? not having a firm pedaling platform for flats is silly imo.


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

vans rowleys.


----------



## Deartist7 (Sep 28, 2014)

johnD said:


> nike air force 1 , or something similar.
> 
> local bike shop can't order anything ? not having a firm pedaling platform for flats is silly imo.


It is, but most cyclists in here are XC or Road bikers so the most popular platform is clipless. Gonna ask if they can order something, didn't think about it before.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

What "border"are we dealing with here?


----------



## Deartist7 (Sep 28, 2014)

Honduras. Things do get through, but it can be hard and expensive.
At least that's what most local people have told me, and actually getting it stolen is something easier to happen than not getting it through.
For a 17 years old beginner like me, dealing with that is no cool. I don't wanna find out if its true or not.
Maybe for later.

By the way, english isn't my native language.
How do you call those offices where things get inspected before letting them in the country? Like, in airports.
Google's translation is "Custom House" for "Aduana" in spanish.
Doesn't sound legit so i had to ask, lol.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

I think "Customs" is the word you are looking for. as in "I had a package sent to me but it was stuck in the Customs office for a week!"


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

My platform shoes (Teva) have a hexagon/waffle type design. Harder plastic. Not rock hard, but a hard rubber. I wore a pair of cheap running shoes with some pinned platforms once and the metal pins just ripped chunks off the bottom of the running shoes. It was a very soft, almost foam, rubber though. Definately want to stay away from running shoes.


----------



## Marc2211 (Aug 6, 2013)

When I am riding casually (to an event, or in street clothes etc) I often wear DC skate shoes - they have a rigid hardened sole, and 'toughened' rubber so don't get torn up.

The model I have is the Lynx S - http://www.amazon.com/DC-Skateboarding-Lynx-Skate-Shoe/dp/B00JZUW88S

No way near as grippy as my 5.10's but really not bad at all!


----------

